# Wedding Cake Island 30 August



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Come back from LA on Tues so ready for a fish on Wednesday 30th! I launch from the northern side of Coogee beach, near the fishing club (sheltered and protected) and paddle out to Wedding Cake Island then either down to Maroubra or the other way towards Bondi. The carpark has a 4 hour parking limit, and is only about 100 metres to the beach. 
Hugging the rock face between Clovelly and Bondi usually produces kingies on a troll. Fresh squid or large lures are the way to go. Anyone interested you are more than welcome to come along. Usually down at the beach around 0630-0700. 
Weather on Wed. predicted to be 12-20 degrees and possible showers.
Winds are forecast to be light (0-12 knots) and east-south east early morning, tending NE later in the day.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

